

US Army Field Manual 3-0: Operations (2008) - niels_olson
http://www.army.mil/fm3-0/FM3-0.pdf
Among people who have been in leadership positions, I think many will agree reading a diverse set of perspectives is valuable, and a surprising number of leadership lessons translate between technical domains.
======
niels_olson
Humbly submitted to founders. Among people who have been in leadership
positions or find themselves in a leadership position for the first time, I
think many will agree reading a diverse set of perspectives is valuable, and a
surprising number of leadership lessons translate between technical domains.
This strives to contribute to the body of learning represented by Sun Tzu's
Art of War and Marcus Aurelius's Meditations (also excellent reads).

